# Hauling contract Galveston TX hurricane Ike



## The_Game

We Are Sub Prime Contractor For Fema
Need self loader for Galveston Or dump truck 20 yards minimum up to 120 yards $5.50 To $6.00 a yards
9 to 14 loads a day per trucks.
Call Daniel at 860-965-8071 0r Bob at 860-982-0711
email:[email protected] get prequalified at www.ftellc.com
Ps.got to fill the form for debris and hauling
if i do not answer keep trying my mail box get full really fast. only got 249 miss call today.

do not apply if:
trailer and truck does not meet requirement of 20 yards minimum.


----------



## The_Game

*checking trucks*

need 20 more trucks for Sunday to check in, for the contract,and we are going to call every one who did qualified for the hauling over the week end:clap:


----------



## schannon

Need any grinders down there??


----------



## A2B

The_Game said:


> We Are Sub Prime Contractor For Fema
> Need self loader for Galveston Or dump truck 20 yards minimum up to 120 yards $5.50 To $6.00 a yards
> 9 to 14 loads a day per trucks.


So for the $5.50/$6.00 a yard you will load and we just need to show up with our truck to drive/dump?


----------



## buchanan0

Hello,
My name is Kim Buchanan and I represent a Grading and Utilitiy Installation company out of Atlanta. My company is looking for work in TX. We have newer model dump trucks and semi trucks with trailers, and heavy equipment ready to roll out. Our crews are experienced in storm clean up and have been following them since "Hugo". Please email me if you are in need of our services. Thank you for your time. [email protected]


----------



## hosslandser

Had 90 yard hauling truck in Galveston on friday. Tried for two weeks to get on an 8 - 10 load per day haul, don't know where all these loads to haul are?


----------



## acebuilder

Have truck fully equipt for repair work generators,compressors,nail guns, ect, ready to go need to find work in Galveston. Please give me a call at 786-514-7156 or email [email protected]


----------



## williamsgrading

*I need trucks!*

Need trucks to haul for my loading crewin TX call if avaiable 828-606-9059Mike Williams [email protected]


----------



## daystoshort

hosslandser said:


> Had 90 yard hauling truck in Galveston on friday. Tried for two weeks to get on an 8 - 10 load per day haul, don't know where all these loads to haul are?


dont feel to bad.in 95 when opal hit my comp went down and workd.the contractor we sined with renigd and bail'd havent seen or heard from him since.he left owing me and my partner 214000 and another comp he owed around 300000.kinda leaves a bad tast in your mouth.


----------



## The_Game

daystoshort said:


> dont feel to bad.in 95 when opal hit my comp went down and workd.the contractor we sined with renigd and bail'd havent seen or heard from him since.he left owing me and my partner 214000 and another comp he owed around 300000.kinda leaves a bad tast in your mouth.



Avoid DRC they take the gravy and leave the sh1# stuff for the sub , they did the same thing in buffallo, next time call me i always get there first whit contract upfront before the storm it as a sub prime 

Storm it on Saturday Sunday we where checking trucks on Monday they where working 48 hrs after Ike it. and still going at it .


----------



## robertr994

I am ready to come down there, have a 70 ton rotator crane on a peterbuilt and air bag recovery unit with crew and can add truck/ trailer to haul heavy equipment or boats. willing to sign up to a year contract.


----------



## robertr994

also willing to rent a storage lot for recovered Equipment / Boats


----------



## williamsgrading

*looking for demolition work*

We looking for demolition work in TX, we have crews, equipment and trucks ready to roll. Please call Mike Williams 828-606-9059 or email me [email protected]


----------



## emmettcouch

*In galveston with equipment ready to work!*

My name is Emmett Couch, I own a grading company in Cumming, Georgia. I am currently in Galveston with a crew and equipment ready to work. We are licensed and experienced in all types of grading, clearing, demo, debris removal, hauling etc..... Please contact me if you know of any work available or if you know any contact person that my need assistance!


----------



## HAULINFR8

*Trucks*

We are an 8a Certified Small Disadvantaged Business, American Indian Owned, Trucking Company. We have a fleet of flatbeds, piggybacks, dryvan, and reefer trailers. Please let me know if we may be of assistance. Thanks.


----------



## dirt diggler

i gotta an old tractor with a lil trailer ... well ... it's my neighbors actually. I could ask him though.


i know it aint much .... but i sure make good comp'ny :thumbsup:

:laughing::laughing:





I would want $150 per hour. 4 hr./8hr. minimums. I shower daily. I reed rill good too


----------



## jhandy2

holla at me asap i need the work, if u still got any i can be reached @ [email protected] i am ins 37 yard dump ready to work !


----------



## Exterior

am general contractor working in houston on load and haul. it was suppose to be a 16 wk contract ended up being 3 wk. i came to tx to load & haul till rebuilding started. exp. in resdential building from ground up, remodeling, and light commercial. have had as many as 30 homes going at one time. i work well under pressure,
can handle many projects at once, and can keep the clients happy. have many crews available, own tools and equip., just need the work. lisc, insured, bonded, workers comp. would like to work in galveston


----------



## c.c.co.

I am in Austin working on remodel projects right now but have tried debris hauling after katrina and it was some good money for a bit then turned into a big hassle and never got paid on quite a bit. For the guys that are on the ground in Galveston how are things looking right now? Are they still working on clean up? When the time is right I will probably hit Galveston and stay with some friends in Houston or set up camp on a friends acre lot and start signing up jobs. Have you seen any major residential construction going on yet. If things go right I will definetely be coming back to this site looking for quality guys to help with the rebuilds and not a bunch of undocumented labor. Thanks.


----------



## The_Game

The hauling is pretty much done...
roofers to many of them, you can tell the economy is not good, every body and is brother and sister did became slappy roofer over night.
i am doing some demolition right now on the private side and the laws are pretty good here for legit contractors,
working in galveston is like working in Mexico 2 for 1 , 
so the price are cheap. if you are a labor.


----------



## Ironman

got alot more demo, whats the pay ? got plety of experience and equipment need help , post me up i'll ck back later.


----------



## williamsgrading

*Need trucks in Louisiana*

Needing 7-10 tandem axle dump trucks, must have back up alarms, Clay hauling job in Louisiana starting 11/5 or 11/6 call if interested 828-606-9059 Mike Williams with Williams Grading Inc


----------

